# EOI SkillSelect cut off for 189 visa for ANZSCO 2613



## deepshi (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
Has anyone with 65 points got an invitation for 2613 job code on 10th feb 2014 cut off?
I saw the reports for 27th jan n the cut off score was 60 for 2613.
I was expecting that the 65 pointers will definitely get an invite.

Is there any way i can find out about the cut-offs as reports are not published until a week from the cut off date ?


----------



## ivanfrolov (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn't receive invitation as well, although I have 65 points. It seems that the process might take more than a day.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

deepshi said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone with 65 points got an invitation for 2613 job code on 10th feb 2014 cut off?
> I saw the reports for 27th jan n the cut off score was 60 for 2613.
> I was expecting that the 65 pointers will definitely get an invite.
> ...


hi there, there are no ways to find the cut-off date for last candidate except from the results published in skill select. However, unofficially, on expat forum, you may get to know some information regarding the people who are invited if they share the information.


----------



## deepshi (Feb 10, 2014)

ivanfrolov said:


> I didn't receive invitation as well, although I have 65 points. It seems that the process might take more than a day.



When did u submit your EOI. I submitted on 8th Feb 2014.


----------



## Pepraoz (May 17, 2012)

Was anybody with 2613 code invited in last round???


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Even i applied for my ACS assessment on the 18th of Jan, 2014. If i do get a positive assessment i was planning on applying as a Developer Programmer (261312), Subclass 189 skilled.

But after reading a few of the forums I am a little confused. Someone mentioned that there are only 4800 odd slots available in this year for Developer Programmer (261312). And its almost full. If that is the case then,

A. Would it be pointless in me raising an EOI(Since the quota is already full) in say April 2014, assuming i get a positive assessment from the ACS

B. Would it be wiser to raise an EOI in next year's cycle, and if yes, by what month would it cut over the next year's cycle.

Would appreciate any replies you guys can provide.

Thank You.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> Even i applied for my ACS assessment on the 18th of Jan, 2014. If i do get a positive assessment i was planning on applying as a Developer Programmer (261312), Subclass 189 skilled.
> 
> But after reading a few of the forums I am a little confused. Someone mentioned that there are only 4800 odd slots available in this year for Developer Programmer (261312). And its almost full. If that is the case then,
> ...


hi there, the wise decision is to lodge eoi immediately when you are eligible to do so. It is true that no one knows when one will be invited and waiting till next year makes no sense. From where you found that the quota is filled fully?. This is a complete myth. There are remaining seats for your group code that is 2613 are to be filled till 2nd round of June, 2014 base on point scores of candidates on prorata basis. in other words a fixed number of invites will be sent in each invitation round under 189 visa. if you will have, your chances are very bright that you will be invited within couple of rounds. 

July, 2014 is the starting month of next program year when invite rounds gear up. Hence i recommend you to lodge eoi right away once you get your skills assessment. Who knows your occupation will be available for 189 visa or so in next year?. So, to be on safe side, you should lodge eoi as soon as you have all documents.


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, the wise decision is to lodge eoi immediately when you are eligible to do so. It is true that no one knows when one will be invited and waiting till next year makes no sense. From where you found that the quota is filled fully?. This is a complete myth. There are remaining seats for your group code that is 2613 are to be filled till 2nd round of June, 2014 base on point scores of candidates on prorata basis. in other words a fixed number of invites will be sent in each invitation round under 189 visa. if you will have, your chances are very bright that you will be invited within couple of rounds.
> 
> July, 2014 is the starting month of next program year when invite rounds gear up. Hence i recommend you to lodge eoi right away once you get your skills assessment. Who knows your occupation will be available for 189 visa or so in next year?. So, to be on safe side, you should lodge eoi as soon as you have all documents.


Hey sathiyaseelan,

I really appreciate your reply, it cleared a lot of my doubts.

I checked the occupation ceilings. And the stats mentioned that 3500/4800 for group code 2613 are currently filled.
I have already given my IELTS, my scores should be out this Friday.

So i guess since I applied for the ACS on the 18th of Jan, taking a max of three months to get a positive assessment, that leads to April 18th. 
So at that point if the occupation cieling is not already full, i believe like you mentioned i will put in an EOI right away, with my assessment and IELTS score.

And in case it is full I guess i have no choice but to wait till July 2014 to put in an EOI, provided they have slots for 2613 in that cycle and the other requirements dont change, as in i will have to take the above risk I guess in case the cieling is met.

Thanks once again and I would love to hear your thoughts on what i mentioned above


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I got my IELTS results today,
Listening: 8.50
Reading: 9.00
Speaking: 8.00
Writing: 6.50
OverAllBandScore: 8.00

But the, points section for applying for Subclass 189 skilled, clearly mentions,

Superior English
---------------------
You have fully operational command of English
and handle complex detailed argumentation
well.
IELTS score of at least 8 on each of
the four components of the test—
speaking, reading, writing and
listening, or an OET language test
score of at least A in each of the
four components of an OET as
specified by the Minister. 20 Points


Proficient English
----------------------
You have an operational command of English
with the ability to use and understand complex
language well and comprehend detailed
reasoning.
IELTS score of at least 7 on each of
the four components of the test—
speaking, reading, writing and
listening, or an OET language test
score of at least B in each of the
four components of an OET as
specified by the Minister. 10 Points

So this would mean that i need to re-take the IELTS to even get those 10 points, since i got a 6.5 in writing.

Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


----------



## ivanfrolov (Feb 11, 2014)

Reports for 10 Feb has appeared on skillselect site. It states that cut-off indeed was 65 points with date of effect 31 Jan. So need to wait for the next round.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my IELTS results today,
> Listening: 8.50
> ...


Unfortunately, you have to resit the test again in order to get 7 for each band score.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my IELTS results today,
> Listening: 8.50
> ...


hi buddy, to claim points your individual scores are considered and not a score in one section. Haplessly, you will get 0 points for your English language as your marks in writing section is only 6.5 bands. If you are very sure that you will get an additional 0.5 bands, go for review in the meanwhile book for your next exam. In this way, you will have 2 options in which if at leats one works out well, you will be in the destination. This is what i recommend everyone facing the similar situation though it is a bit costly, it is a good investment, according to me.


----------



## hammadmirza (Feb 6, 2014)

Cut off for 2613 has moved on to 65 points now and the visa date of effect is 31/1/2013 whereas in the January 27th round it was 60 points and the visa date of effect was 20/08/2013. 

Can someone shed light on it ? what it means for people with 60 points and still awaiting invite ?

Regards


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, to claim points your individual scores are considered and not a score in one section. Haplessly, you will get 0 points for your English language as your marks in writing section is only 6.5 bands. If you are very sure that you will get an additional 0.5 bands, go for review in the meanwhile book for your next exam. In this way, you will have 2 options in which if at leats one works out well, you will be in the destination. This is what i recommend everyone facing the similar situation though it is a bit costly, it is a good investment, according to me.


Hey sathiyaseelan,

Thats what i just did. I re-registered for another exam for March 8th. I did quite well on all sections except for writing, 6.5.
I'll just make sure I practice writing before the next exam. Maybe they expect it in a certain format and I didn't do so.
I look on the net for Writing formats and what they are looking for and practice accordingly.
Must try and stay positive and give this again and hopefully it goes well.



Thanks Again


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

this is my first time on this forum and I'm thinking about lodging my EOI for the Software Developer group some time after the second week of April this year, the reason being that I need to re-sit the IELTS test to claim more points, the first one that I took was 3 years ago and I got a 6.5, I'm aiming to get at least 7.0. I've got a couple of questions hoping that someone could give me a pointer or something:

1/ Should I take the Academic test or should the General Trainning suffice? I tried to look for this on the ACS website but no luck 

2/I have heard that getting a 7.0 with all band being 7.0 at least in australia depends largely on your luck. I wonder if that has any truth to it? there are people claiming that doing the test overseas would increase your chance.

Thanks heap


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

playe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this is my first time on this forum and I'm thinking about lodging my EOI for the Software Developer group some time after the second week of April this year, the reason being that I need to re-sit the IELTS test to claim more points, the first one that I took was 3 years ago and I got a 6.5, I'm aiming to get at least 7.0. I've got a couple of questions hoping that someone could give me a pointer or something:
> 
> ...


either general or academic is fine and it is you who need to choose the type of module you are going to sit for. Generally, however, academic modules are recommended for higher studies and general module for work. 

No, this is another myth many candidates are holding. There is a criteria to check your skills in English and how well you are able to use it to suit the exam requirements and if you don't meet, you won't get 7 or 8 bands whatever you would like to receive. Nevertheless, the assessment between 2 different exam centers and two different examiners and or two different countries may vary maximum of 0.5 bands and this occurs once in a blue moon.


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> either general or academic is fine and it is you who need to choose the type of module you are going to sit for. Generally, however, academic modules are recommended for higher studies and general module for work.
> 
> No, this is another myth many candidates are holding. There is a criteria to check your skills in English and how well you are able to use it to suit the exam requirements and if you don't meet, you won't get 7 or 8 bands whatever you would like to receive. Nevertheless, the assessment between 2 different exam centers and two different examiners and or two different countries may vary maximum of 0.5 bands and this occurs once in a blue moon.


Thanks man, that was really quick! Im doing the best I can to prep for the test and Im thinking about sitting the test in the first week of April, I'm working full time at the same time so this is gonna be a very tight timeline for me. based on the reports on invitations celling at the moment (3500 out of 4800 slots have been filled) say if I take the test on the 1st of April and then have the results back on say before the 14th and then apply for it, whats the odds that all the slots will be filled by then? anyone with any exp with the previous figures?

thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

playe said:


> Thanks man, that was really quick! Im doing the best I can to prep for the test and Im thinking about sitting the test in the first week of April, I'm working full time at the same time so this is gonna be a very tight timeline for me. based on the reports on invitations celling at the moment (3500 out of 4800 slots have been filled) say if I take the test on the 1st of April and then have the results back on say before the 14th and then apply for it, whats the odds that all the slots will be filled by then? anyone with any exp with the previous figures?
> 
> thanks


actually 2613 group (software professionals) are inviting candidates based on prorata scheme which means a fized number (constant) of candidates will be invited in every round under 189 visa. Henece, the remaining seats will be available till second round of June, 2014. I mean, 86 top scoring applicants based on their scores and visa date will be invited in each round. So, you don't need to worry about vacant seats. just get ielts done with good scores and logde eoi right away.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

sathiyaseelan said:


> actually 2613 group (software professionals) are inviting candidates based on prorata scheme which means a fized number (constant) of candidates will be invited in every round under 189 visa. Henece, the remaining seats will be available till second round of June, 2014. I mean, 86 top scoring applicants based on their scores and visa date will be invited in each round. So, you don't need to worry about vacant seats. just get ielts done with good scores and logde eoi right away.



So now i see that the cutoff has increased to 65 points for 2613. Does that mean that till june 2014, the people with 60 points will never get a invitation. that would be sad.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anish13 said:


> So now i see that the cutoff has increased to 65 points for 2613. Does that mean that till june 2014, the people with 60 points will never get a invitation. that would be sad.


you misunderstood the concept of prorata. See, in Every round, top candidates will be invited. If for instance, in next invite round, there are no better scorers such as 65 or more, then Will DIBP never invite anyone in that round? No. It just go for high pointers first, and then low pointers and so on. Here the points will be decreased till 86th candidate has been picked. 

To exemplify this more clearly, let's take a case. In upcoming round, at the time of invitation, only say, 10 candidate are available in eoi with 65 points and rest of them are 60 pointers with varied visa dates. Now, DIBP first invites that 10 people and then go down to 60 pointers and invite 76 people with 60 points based on their visa date. Here, the one with earlier vis date will be invited prior to the other with later visa date. Now, totally 86 aspirants have been invited to meet the cap of 86 that is assigned for 2613 group. So, at any cost, DIBP must select 86 top candidates in each round as far as software group is concerned. The same rule is applicable for other groups as well.

In last round, there were many 65 point holders and this figure is actually more than 86 and that is the reason DIBP has ended inviting the last candidate with 65 points. In upcoming rounds, i am sure DIBP might start inviting 60 pointers as well.

Hope you understand prorata scheme well.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

sathiyaseelan said:


> you misunderstood the concept of prorata. See, in Every round, top candidates will be invited. If for instance, in next invite round, there are no better scorers such as 65 or more, then Will DIBP never invite anyone in that round? No. It just go for high pointers first, and then low pointers and so on. Here the points will be decreased till 86th candidate has been picked.
> 
> To exemplify this more clearly, let's take a case. In upcoming round, at the time of invitation, only say, 10 candidate are available in eoi with 65 points and rest of them are 60 pointers with varied visa dates. Now, DIBP first invites that 10 people and then go down to 60 pointers and invite 76 people with 60 points based on their visa date. Here, the one with earlier vis date will be invited prior to the other with later visa date. Now, totally 86 aspirants have been invited to meet the cap of 86 that is assigned for 2613 group. So, at any cost, DIBP must select 86 top candidates in each round as far as software group is concerned. The same rule is applicable for other groups as well.
> 
> ...


Thats a huge relief.. Yes i understood it now. You have explained it very clearly .. Thanks sathiyaseelan


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks sathiyaseelan, you wouldn't be in sydney by any chance  ? cuz Im just trying to pick a test center, I have heard good things about Macquarie and Navitas and UTS seems to be having a bad name. Like you explained before it shouldnt make any difference from one to another but just in case anyone has any exp with selecting a test center.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

playe said:


> Thanks sathiyaseelan, you wouldn't be in sydney by any chance  ? cuz Im just trying to pick a test center, I have heard good things about Macquarie and Navitas and UTS seems to be having a bad name. Like you explained before it shouldnt make any difference from one to another but just in case anyone has any exp with selecting a test center.


UWS College Westmead is a good center in my opinion. I got good scores twice at that center.


----------



## deepshi (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone with 65 points for 2613 got invite in 24th feb round?? I submitted my eoi on 8th feb but no luck yet 😔


----------



## rsp (Feb 23, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> you misunderstood the concept of prorata. See, in Every round, top candidates will be invited. If for instance, in next invite round, there are no better scorers such as 65 or more, then Will DIBP never invite anyone in that round? No. It just go for high pointers first, and then low pointers and so on. Here the points will be decreased till 86th candidate has been picked.
> 
> To exemplify this more clearly, let's take a case. In upcoming round, at the time of invitation, only say, 10 candidate are available in eoi with 65 points and rest of them are 60 pointers with varied visa dates. Now, DIBP first invites that 10 people and then go down to 60 pointers and invite 76 people with 60 points based on their visa date. Here, the one with earlier vis date will be invited prior to the other with later visa date. Now, totally 86 aspirants have been invited to meet the cap of 86 that is assigned for 2613 group. So, at any cost, DIBP must select 86 top candidates in each round as far as software group is concerned. The same rule is applicable for other groups as well.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Could you please let me know, how you arrived at number 86? is it somewhere mentioned in the SkillsSelect web site or the reports?


----------



## hammadmirza (Feb 6, 2014)

24th Feb Invitation Round, cut off for 2613 was 70 points:

2613 Software and Applications Programmers	70	14/2/2014 1.32 pm


----------

